# gun rest ideas?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I shoot ok using sandbags/cushion sorta things like bags, blankets and even life jackets to use as a rest. but I always grew up shooting a shotgun, so keeping my muzzleloader steady on the range to sight in seems to be tougher for me. I can't see spending 50-150 bucks for a nice rest and I was wondering some ideas or something to make, to get a little more "anchoring" feeling when sighting in. Thanks for any ideas and or pics of your guys rest ideas.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Sandbags under the forearm and toe of the stock are hard to beat. If you want to spend more you can buy a rest like target shooters use. Bags, blankets and life vests just don't work that well.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

You can make some out Levi pant legs or something else similar . Rice works the best for the filler.


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/High-Heavy-Outfitters/427490224009623

I have been using these for the last month and they are great.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

those sticks look cool for out in the field, how well do they work at the range to sight in? I just hate always being a little inconsistent on the range with my steadiness, I get decent groupings but it'd be nice to have that crosshair on the same spot every time to really get it dialed down. I have a small vice laying around not attached to my work bench, I wonder how that'd be placing a bag of rice or beans in it and placing my gun in the vice and tightening it a bit and then using another bag under the butt of the gun?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I would recommend that you take a bolt action 22 out and practice with it get your breathing right. Along with trigger pull you have to have consistency with the way you hold the gun. 

If you consist rate on the target and fire the gun when you don't expect it all the time your shooting will improve over time. You might need to look at your trigger if the pull is to heavy a jerking habit can form . 

Your thoughts for a shooting vice will not make you a better shot. Having a rifle that is sighted right is only part of being a good shot.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've used a bean bag chair before. Works pretty good. 

Really, you can get a sight in vise for not that much money. Walmart has one for $30 that will do wonders. 

I 100% agree with what Sagebrush says about breathing and trigger pull. A few years ago, I realized I needed to improve my shooting and made a really concerted effort to learn my trigger so I knew just the exact point where it would fire. Forgetting completely about the target, and focusing ONLY on trigger pull for a few boxes of ammo did more to help my shooting than anything I've ever done. Combining that with breathing GREATLY increased my shooting abilities. My groupings were cut in half without touching the scope.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> I would recommend that you take a bolt action 22 out and practice with it get your breathing right. Along with trigger pull you have to have consistency with the way you hold the gun.
> 
> If you consist rate on the target and fire the gun when you don't expect it all the time your shooting will improve over time. You might need to look at your trigger if the pull is to heavy a jerking habit can form .
> 
> Your thoughts for a shooting vice will not make you a better shot. Having a rifle that is sighted right is only part of being a good shot.


I agree, I do need to work on trigger pull and breathing. one of two problems I would say, I haven't missed a big animal with my muzzleloader, I've killed 3 animals the last two years with it and the shots were right through the shoulder. I guess my poor vision doesn't help much with that 1x scope and I was hoping more of an anchor thing would help me stay a bit steadier so I can concentrate on my trigger pulls. too many things going through my head when I'm on the range, but when I put the crosshairs on an animal I go into the "zone" and I don't even think about it and make a good shot. I guess the range is my biggest mental thing. practice, practice, practice I guess.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Best bag out there are "dog gone good" bags. They are heavy and big and perfect for shooting off a bench with no movement. They reduce recoil a lot as well. They are s little spendy, but worth every penny over the life of the bag.

To help your situation without spending any money, you could shoot at a 200 yard target with your 1x scoped muzzleloader a couple times out. Then go back down to 100 yard target. That 100 yard will seem a lot bigger and a lot closer and your accuracy should improve.

Another option is to swap out your 1x scope and put on a 9x or 12x for groupings at 100 yards, when you find your load, switch back down to 1x for the hunt. If you're 3 for 3 with the muzzleloader, it sounds like you've got it figured out, understand your range limitations, and take ethical shots. The biggest issue with accuracy and muzzleloaders I've seen, is they tend to have crappy triggers (compared to target rifles). If I had a little time and money, I'd spend it on improving my trigger.


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> those sticks look cool for out in the field, how well do they work at the range to sight in? I just hate always being a little inconsistent on the range with my steadiness, I get decent groupings but it'd be nice to have that crosshair on the same spot every time to really get it dialed down. I have a small vice laying around not attached to my work bench, I wonder how that'd be placing a bag of rice or beans in it and placing my gun in the vice and tightening it a bit and then using another bag under the butt of the gun?


They work pretty good at the range as well. The best part about them is you can take them to the range and also the field. That way your practicing "field like conditions" for when the real pressure is on.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

25 years ago I built this... totally ******* but dang it works GREAT. I use a bunny ear sand bag for the rear of it to adjust the stock height. I usually just lay a glove over the wood in the front to keep from scratching things. Rock steady, brings those groups down to tiny sizes.

Didnt own a router at the time, do now and keep thinking about remaking it with nice wood and some fancy rounded edges and stain it up purty. Until then, this is what I always use when out sighting in. Grabbed my boys air rifle for a quick picture.



















-DallanC


----------

